# Pick and Mix Music Party



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

This is basically a *non-serious* thread although if you want to be (politely) serious feel free to do so.

The idea is to pick a group of musicians either composers and \ or players who either share or don't share a common theme and say why it would be great for them to meet and what might come out of it.

A non-serious example would be Jacques Loussier, the Swingle Singers, Glen Gould, Franz Liszt and J S Bach - would the result be a St Louis Blues Cantata?

A more serious example would be Dufay, Machaut, Philippe de Vitry (isorythmic techniques), Berg, Webern and Schoenberg (modern atonality and serialism) (maybe Boulez and Schoenberg as well??) to examine serial non-modality or serialism in a non even tempered system.

Clever puns and witty asides are always welcome.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This is where my ignorance sadly holds me back. But - okay - I'd like to get Rodrigo, Boccherini, Dowland & Eric Clapton together to write a modern twangly concerto that is intricate & melodic & also has swing. Soft drinks only would be served until the work was completed, then they could rock the night away...


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

This not funny -- but I always wondered what would happen if you got Keith Jarrett and Frederic Rzewski together onstage at the same time, each with a piano. I think the result would either be fascinating or a disaster -- or both!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A Zappa - Varese collaboration would have been awesome. I can imagine them writing "Poème pour chaussures électriques pas cher."

Chuck Berry and Beethoven could write "Roll Over Me."

The Beach Boys join Mozart to pen "Help Me Rondo."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Very good for Varese and Zappa I would have thought -

Poème pour muffin électrique pas cher ou un poème électriques pour chaussures marron à bas prix


Or The Who and Franz Liszt, just think of what Keith Moon and Liszt together Lisztomania Overload!

the resulting stage play could be QuadroOrpheus


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I would want to see Scriabin, Faure, Elgar and some of the other gentlemen together in a Fancy Mustache party. I'd choose it over the Wig party.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Feathers said:


> (By the way I accidentally attached an extra mustache. How do I delete one of them? I can't do it by editing the post.)


You can. You need to be in the advanced mode and then go down to the additional options section and click on the manage attachments button. This will bring up a new window with your attachments and allow you to remove the reference to the extra moustache which is showing up as a thumbnail. The FAQs are not very clear on this, but hope this gives you a start.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe it would be easier to arrange a historic women's shindig: Hildegarde of Bingen, Barbara Strozzi, Clara Schumann, and a more recent female musician composer or singer. A sort of musical version of the play 'Top Girls'?


----------

